# Best Film of the Year Thread



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

*KT's Best Films of 2014*

​

Yo fuck faces it's time to do something constructive for once. Vote for the film you thought was the best this year. Simple.

*How to Vote:*

Vote for 5 films. Number each one from 1 to 5 from your favourite to least. The points will tally like this.

1: 5 Points
2: 4 Points
3: 3 Points
4: 2 Points
5: 1 Point

*Rules:*


Any Disney film being nominated will have -1 and I will neg you with a pic of Stunna.
Films to have been released in 2014. Limited or otherwise.

*But Eno I can't remember what was released this year*

If you lack the ability to Google, and you need help remembering what was released this year then you can do so here 1, , , , 5. 

Oh and if you only saw one good film this year then just vote for one. But it'lol only get one point. 

Results will be released on January 11th (give you guys some time to cram more films in). 

Yep can you feel the damn excitement!!! Vote away (Vaulto you better vote).

And Remember, God Nolan is our Saviour.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Good thread, Enno. 

I'll post mine after I've seen a couple more films on my to-watch list.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm gonna watch a couple more too


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2014)

1) The Raid 2
2) Gone Girl
3) John Wick
4) Edge of Tomorrow
5) Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2014)

1). Stand by Me Doraemon
2). Mr. Peabody and Sherman
3).
4).
5).


----------



## Bart (Dec 25, 2014)

*Snowpiercer* 

End of story, goodbye, the end ~

I'm choosing that has my only film in the Top 5 due to it's sheer brilliance; and I'd recommend anyone who hasn't seen it to watch it as it's one of the greatest accomplishments in modern cinema :WOW

EDIT ~

Actually,

1. *Snowpiercer*
2. *John Wick*


----------



## Atlas (Dec 25, 2014)

1. John Wick
2. Interstellar


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

We shouldn't count votes that don't offer five films fuck dat


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Chef
2. Locke
3. Gone Girl
4. The Raid 2
5. Big Hero 6


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha expect Stunna in your cp


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Dat jawline.....


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> 2. Her (widely released in 2014)


Hm. I'mma leave this off mine just 'cause it was on my 2013 list.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Gone Girl
2. Nightcrawler
3. The Double
4. Boyhood
5. Enemy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> We shouldn't count votes that don't offer five films fuck dat



You'll still get points but  only one point.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

it was a 2013 film

it shouldn't count as a 2014 film


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah I watched it in 2013 too. I don't think it should count.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> [*]Films to have been released or atleast *had a wide release in 2014*.
> [/LIST]



Her and Locke were only shown in film festivals in 2013. First US theatrical release was in 2014 based on imdb.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

so what?

it was a finished product in 2013 and was screened.  It's a 2013 film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Her and Locke were only shown in film festivals in 2013. First US theatrical release was in 2014 based on imdb.


It came out in December of 2013; I saw it theatrically.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

The film festival thing should be taken into account when it comes to making lists tho; there are a lot of great films that a lot of us just can't see until a year or more later to take into account


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

I saw it in December too.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

OK, to make things simpler, how about we just follow the year in the bracket on imdb, regardless of whether it's film festival/limited/wide release? In that case, I will have to take 2 off my list. Urgh.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a shit ton of 2014 movies on my to-do-list, I'll need to watch those first.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

How about films that were released no earlier than January 1, 2014 REGARDLESS of wide availability


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Para spreading this dictator ways on this thread already. Let me make an ammendment.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Snowpiercer is also from 2013. Plus, this thread ain't for worst movie of the year. 

/Para


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

I still have to watch Snow Piercer. Not gonna lie. Yasha and his assassination of the film has put me off it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll go ahead and post an unfinished list like Yasha did.

1. Birdman
2.  Gone Girl
3. Under the Skin
4. Boyhood
5. Interstellar


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 25, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
Guardians of the Galaxy
Gone Girl
John Wick
Edge of Tomorrow

Need to watch Interstellar I think. Dunno. Happy with the choices though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Snowpiercer is also from 2013. Plus, this thread ain't for worst movie of the year.
> 
> /Para



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Bart (Dec 25, 2014)

Woah wait, christ the release info ~

Snowpiercer was released in 2013 in South Korea, but was released in the USA and internationally in 2014 and is in contention for major awards in 2014; does that not count?

@Ennoea
Take no notice of that and it's an AMAZING film trust me on this ~


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

well

Snowpiercer SHOULDN'T be valid cause it's a 2013 film, there's nothing else to debate on that matter as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I still have to watch Snow Piercer. Not gonna lie. Yasha and his assassination of the film has put me off it.



I am interested to know what you would think of it actually.

Expect Martial's photo in your cp if you like it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn it ..... 

John Wick for me it is then :WOW

@Yasha
Snowpiercer is an amazing film :WOW


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Just curious, what you like about the film Bart? 

It made me frown more than once, and I don't frown at films often. The last one that did was probably Transformers 2.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Para going ham again


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 25, 2014)

1) Batman: Assault on Arkham 
2) The Grandbudapest hotel 
3) 22 Jump Street
4) American Sniper
5) John wick


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

So I can't choose The Double?? Shame. One of the best of the year. Actually I'm gonna make it count. It was screened in 2013 but no release till 2014.


----------



## Bart (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Just curious, what you like about the film Bart?
> 
> It made me frown more than once, and I don't frown at films often. The last one that did was probably Transformers 2.



It just reminds me of the Matrix but it's just ... I cant describe it haha; I'm listing it as probably my favourite film of all time, well so far anyway 



Ennoea said:


> So I can't choose The Double?? Shame. One of the best of the year. Actually I'm gonna make it count. It was screened in 2013 but no release till 2014.



Richard Ayoade for the win :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So I can't choose The Double?? Shame. One of the best of the year. Actually I'm gonna make it count. It was screened in 2013 but no release till 2014.


Good lookin' out.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So I can't choose The Double?? Shame. One of the best of the year. Actually I'm gonna make it count. It was screened in 2013 but no release till 2014.



Para gonna be all up on that.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

it makes no sense!

do you guys not know how years work or something

imma vote for Love Streams since I never had a chance to see that and it didn't have an American release on dvd till this year, then


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

The Double was only screened at film festivals in 2013. How was i gonna choose it for last year if it wasn't released at all till 2014. That's just logic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

who cares

again I didn't have a chance to see Love Streams till 2104 because there was no release at all available in America whatsoever, can I include that in my list?

Again Bebop is an example of how this doesn't work, it's a 98 series and you would put it on that list, even though there was no airing or availability in the west till at least 1999.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

That applies to a lot of foreign films which had initial release in their original countries in previous year.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep. Para is going all dogmatic. Film festivals don't count. You can add love streams If you want para.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

What about Locke? What year is it?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Film festivals don't count to me so 2014.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

I might as well post my tentative list as well:

01 - _Gone Girl_

02 - _The Double_

03 - _The Guest_

04 - _Nightcrawler_

05 - _Enemy_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

1. The Grand Budapest Hotel 
2. Edge of Tomorrow 
3. Gone Girl
4. John  Wick
5. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


Will probably change this once I see a couple more the following week.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes came out in 2011 guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

Fixedededededed


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2014)

1. Calvary
2. Gone Girl
3. Birdman
4. Nightcrawler
5. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


and that's what i'm sticking with...unless i decide to consider some honorable mentions or sumthin


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

1.  Nightcrawler
2.  Gone Girl
3.  Edge of Tomorrow
4.  The Guest
5.  It Follows


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I might as well post my tentative list as well:
> 
> 01 - _Gone Girl_
> 
> ...


Fuck you Stunna!  Double and Enemy are both 2013!


----------



## Mael (Dec 25, 2014)

The Interview.  10/10 would freedom again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm convince it doesn't take a lot to satisfy Cyphon ADHD


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

Film Festivals only ever count for people who are at those film festivals duh.

I will be back there are still like 3 or 4 things I need to see.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm gonna leave it to the person. If you feel strongly enough for Under the Skin and The Double then add it to your list. I would prefer purely 2014 films but this ain't the south. Ain't noone getting hung over technicalities.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 26, 2014)

Whiplash, if that counts as 2014.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes Whiplash is 2014.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

if you go by release size then Inherent Vice is 2015.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

As I say. Leaving it to the individual. If you strongly enough for Inherent Vice then add it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Tentative list.

Street Fighter: Assassins Fist
Edge of Tomorrow
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno
The Maze


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> How about films that were released no earlier than January 1, 2014 REGARDLESS of wide availability



No

fuck you, not all of us are dirty perros who sneaked into California


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No
> 
> fuck you, not all of us are dirty perros who sneaked into California



But didn't you arrive in Miami on a refrigerator?


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I might as well post my tentative list as well:
> 
> 01 - _Gone Girl_
> 
> ...



Just did my list on the first page, almost identical


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> But didn't you arrive in Miami on a refrigerator?



Lucky malprido. Here I thought he came to the States in a box of oranges from Colombia.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2014)

I was gonna mention how Stunnas list was legit. But now that I see it's almost identical to masterblackness, fuck your list lil homie


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2014)

Of course  

But my top 5 isn't a true and fair view. I still need to see a few films


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Vaulto

I need to watch quite abit aswell before deciding.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2014)

Enno for shame, you thought I would have missed this. Never


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

Vault said:


> I was gonna mention how Stunnas list was legit. But now that I see it's almost identical to masterblackness, fuck your list lil homie


can't even hate


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Rukia where's your list at??


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

2014 was a scary good year and there are still a couple of things still to see.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia where's your list at??


My list is in the thread.  Look harder.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2014)

So here is my list 

Interstellar 
Transformers 4
TMNT 
Robocop 
Divergent 

It was a great year for Bay, a renaissance i hope he carries over But then Nolan blew everyone away with Interstellar. People cant deny that this guy is the best director of our generation, the constant quality. I think 2 more films on the scale of TDK, TDKR and interstellar we have to put him in the conversation of one of the greatest to ever do it. He will be our Kubrick, so diverse, so great. I marvel at the guy.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> So here is my list
> 
> Interstellar
> Transformers 4
> ...



All hail Nolan, the God we do not derserve.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> So here is my list
> 
> Interstellar
> Transformers 4
> ...



We are not worthy of Nolan having to spoon feed his genius to us plebs


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2014)

Enno, I'm starting to buy the hype man.  Absolutely amazing, I love how subtle the exposition is to his films. It's there but done in such a clever way that's not force fed to you  Man is a genius


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

You fucking troll


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2014)

No shame in my game


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

This ain't a game Vault.  Where is your list?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Vault.  You know how I know I have a problem?  Everyone I know bought me wine for christmas.  Seriously got like 10 bottles.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  You know how I know I have a problem?  Everyone I know bought me wine for christmas.  Seriously got like 10 bottles.



You say that as im sipping some of the best Cabernet Sauvignon i have ever tasted in awhile  

Its not a problem, good wine is an elixir of the gods  Next to some old Cognac ofcourse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to open some of the expensive stuff after QPR routs Crystal tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2014)

Seriously Austin better rout Palace, but then they just sacked their manager  So chances are they might get routed. Everyone knows getting rid of Pulis was a bad idea


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> So here is my list
> 
> Interstellar
> Transformers 4
> ...



Snowpiercer deserves to be on that list, Vault.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm laughing if Vault actually saw Divergent


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I really respect Para's friends.  I remember when they allowed him to see Nightcrawler instead of Interstellar.  What bros!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2014)

Vault said:


> So here is my list
> 
> Interstellar
> Transformers 4
> ...




Who? **


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2014)

1)The Grand Budapest Hotel, easily
2)Guardians of the Galaxy
3)Wrong Cops
4)The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
5)The Amazing Spider-Man 2


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

I thought Her was 2013?


----------



## zoro (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, my bad .It was released in France in 2014 though iirc, that's why I got it wrong.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2014)

1. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
2. Birdman
3. Gone Girl
4. Guardians of the Galaxy
5. Nightcrawler


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 28, 2014)

I was slacking pretty hard this year; only saw 6 movies in theatre. Out of those six, my favorites in order are:

Edge of Tomorrow
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Interstellar
How to Train Your Dragon 2
Godzilla

Hoping for a more active 2015


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 28, 2014)

1. The Grand Budapest Hotel
2. The Raid 2
3. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
4. Interstellar
5. John Wick

Honorable mentions to Big Hero 6, Edge of Tomorrow, The Equalizer and The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking through the thread and Gone Girl will probably win.


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2014)

1. The Imitation Game
2. How to Train Your Dragon 2
3. Big Hero 6
4. The Hobbit: Battle of The Five Armies
5. Guardians of the Galaxy

I should have watched Gone Girl when it was in theaters. Oh man.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2014)

Does Snowpiercer count? It premiered in 2013, but I'd totally vote for it if it would count. I really liked Fury, too, and I know that does count. 

Either way, as tempting as it is, I can't very well vote for several Marvel movies. Out of them, I'd probably have to go with Guardians of the Galaxy for getting us invested in characters we knew nothing about.

Inside Llewyn Davis was pretty special, too. That's four films.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd count Snowpiercer, but not Llewyn Davis.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Boyhood
2. Gone Girl
3. Interstellar
4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
5. The Raid 2
6. John Wick
7. Guardians of the Galaxy
8. Nightcrawler
9. Imitation Game 
10. The Monuments Men | The Grand Budapest Hotel

Will be seeing Birdman in the UK, in addition to American Sniper, so my list may change.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes
2. Guardians Of The Galaxy
3. Raid 2
4. Godzilla
5. Captain America: Winter Soldier
6. 22 Jump Street
7. Days of Future Past
8. Mockingjay Part 1


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Dec 29, 2014)

1: Edge of Tomorrow
2: Captain America: Winter Soldier
3: Guardians of the Galaxy
4: X-Men: Days of Future Past
5: The Maze Runner
6: The Raid 2

... Can you tell I'm a big action fan?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Nightcrawler
2. Birdman
3. Gone Girl
4. The Raid 2
5. Breadcrumb Trail

there's still a few more I have to see before the deadline so subject to change.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Para you're not just promoting slint are you


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

it's a bit late doing that


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

dat throwaway vote


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

none of you have even seen it to begin with :|


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

I would if I listened to Slint, I might be the only one who saw Mistaken for Strangers.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

They ain't no king crimson.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)

Spiderland is a top 10 album but that's just shameful Para


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

you all make me sick


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Nightcralwer
2. Enemy
3. Guardians of the Galaxy
4. Edge of Tomorrow
5. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

I've yet to see Gone Girl, Interstellar, The Imitation Game or Birdman yet.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

I deserve credit for that pic


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2014)

List of movies I've seen this year

Robocop
Pompeii
Neighbors
Noah
Captain American: Winter Soldier
Amazing Spider-Man 2
Godzilla
X-Men: Days of Future Past
Edge of Tomorrow
A Million Ways to Die in the West
Transformers: Age of Extinction
Dawn of the Planet Apes
Guardians of the Galaxy
Lucy
Birdman
Nightcrawler
A Walk Among the Tombstones
The Equalizer
Gone Girl
Fury
John Wick
Interstellar

I still haven't seen movies like Boyhood, Calvary  and Grand Budapest Hotel that has received critical acclaim from critics but I'll make my list anyway.

*1. Interstellar
2. Birdman
3. Gone Girl
4. Nightcrawler
5. Godzilla*


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't seen all movies this year but here goes nothing 

1. Edge of Tomorrow
2. John Wick
3. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
4. Guardians of the Galaxy
5. Transcendence


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2014)

I've got to admit. I'm pretty surprised that Transcendence was on someone's list.

But then again, so was TASM2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you all make me sick



A vegan diet does that.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I've got to admit. I'm pretty surprised that Transcendence was on someone's list.



It's a very underrated movie, I went to see it with no expectations and ended up enjoying it, especially the ending.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2014)

Most likely the final list. I don't really plan on seeing any 2014 movies this week. I mean, I might download a few if I can find the time. So, for the time being, this is my list.

1.) Chef
2.) Captain America: The Winter Soldier
3.) Guardians Of The Galaxy
4.) Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes
5.) X-Men: Days Of Future Past

Obviously I'm missing some like Gone Girl and Nightcrawler, but I haven't seen those yet and sadly probably won't until at least next week.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 31, 2014)

1. How to Train your Dragon 2
2. Into the Storm
3. Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb
4. Chef
5. Need for Speed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

That seems like a troll list nordstrom.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm into animation and disaster films and I couldn't nominate Big Hero 6, so that's as good as I could go. I usually don't like comedy much, but Chef was pretty nice. As with NFS, well... I grew up playing NFS ever since NFS II was out for the first time.


----------



## Felt (Dec 31, 2014)

1. X-Men: Days Of Future Past
2. Guardians of the Galaxy 
3. Birdman
4. Captain America: Winter Soldier
5. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Damn...feels like i'm the only one here who saw calvary :_(


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 31, 2014)

The Rover
Calvary
The Double
The Immigrant
The Guest

There are various movie i haven't watched yet, so the list is bound to change.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

:33                  .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Sama with a good list even if his options are a bit limited.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 1, 2015)

1. The Raid 2
2. The Grand Budapest Hotel
3. Locke (fuk u Para)
4. 71
5. The Double (fuk u Para)

Still need to see a few movies though, Nightcrawler, Birdman etc. I was  dissapointed in Calvary tbh, Gleeson was amazing but everything else just fell flat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a few films left to see, I'm seeing Birdman tomorrow at the cinema. I'll have my list here soon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 1, 2015)

Dracula said:


> 1) The Raid 2
> 2) Gone Girl
> 3) John Wick
> 4) Edge of Tomorrow
> 5) Guardians of the Galaxy



2/5

Minor pleb


Yasha said:


> Unfinalized list. Need to watch a few more.
> 
> 1. Chef
> 2. Locke
> ...


1/5
Plebian




Masterpiece said:


> 1. Gone Girl
> 2. Nightcrawler
> 3. The Double
> 4. Enemy
> 5. The Guest


5/5 
True patrician



Bluebeard said:


> I'll go ahead and post an unfinished list like Yasha did.
> 
> 1. Birdman
> 2.  Gone Girl
> ...



2/5 Have you tried going to patrician school? It's only for one year. It could really help. I can tell by your list that you have a lot of potential but you aren't asserting yourself at all.



Pocalypse said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Gone Girl
> John Wick
> ...



1/5
Pleb


Nice Dynamite said:


> 1) Batman: Assault on Arkham
> 2) The Grandbudapest hotel
> 3) 22 Jump Street
> 4) American Sniper
> 5) John wick



0/5 
Plebian



Cyphon said:


> These are always hard to make because I don't see too many films that really jump out at me so there are a lot of ties. Anyway, a couple have so far this year but after that I just need to fill in I guess.
> 
> 1. Guardians of the Galaxy
> 2. Captain America: Winter Soldier
> ...



Full plebian


Stunna said:


> I might as well post my tentative list as well:
> 
> 01 - _Gone Girl_
> 
> ...



Full patrician



Khris said:


> 1. The Grand Budapest Hotel
> 2. Edge of Tomorrow
> 3. Gone Girl
> 4. John  Wick
> ...



3/5
Cinema-baby



ted. said:


> 1. Calvary
> 2. Gone Girl
> 3. Birdman
> 4. Nightcrawler
> ...


4/5
Almost Patrician



Rukia said:


> 1.  Nightcrawler
> 2.  Gone Girl
> 3.  Edge of Tomorrow
> 4.  The Guest
> 5.  It Follows



Full Patrician



Sanity Check said:


> Tentative list.
> 
> Street Fighter: Assassins Fist
> Edge of Tomorrow
> ...



Ayy lmao
Plebian


Vault said:


> So here is my list
> 
> Interstellar
> Transformers 4
> ...



*Spoiler*: _0/5_ 










LayZ said:


> 1. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
> 2. Birdman
> 3. Gone Girl
> 4. Guardians of the Galaxy
> 5. Nightcrawler



2/5
Minor plebeian



Pineapples said:


> I was slacking pretty hard this year; only saw 6 movies in theatre. Out of those six, my favorites in order are:
> 
> Edge of Tomorrow
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...



4/5
You have a lot of potential


Roronoa-zoro said:


> 1. The Grand Budapest Hotel
> 2. The Raid 2
> 3. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> 4. Interstellar
> ...



3/4
Potential to be a full patrican. I will send your list to the council of patricans



Milady1 said:


> 1. The Imitation Game
> 2. How to Train Your Dragon 2
> 3. Big Hero 6
> 4. The Hobbit: Battle of The Five Armies
> ...







Detective said:


> 1. Boyhood
> 2. Gone Girl
> 3. Interstellar
> 4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...



A++
High level patrican



TittyNipple said:


> 1. Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes
> 2. Guardians Of The Galaxy
> 3. Raid 2
> 4. Godzilla
> ...



-2/5
You cannot be saved




Kenpachi TZ said:


> 1: Edge of Tomorrow
> 2: Captain America: Winter Soldier
> 3: Guardians of the Galaxy
> 4: X-Men: Days of Future Past
> ...



1/5
Your an even bigger pleb than I initially thought.



Parallax said:


> 1. Nightcrawler
> 2. Birdman
> 3. Gone Girl
> 4. The Raid 2
> ...



3.5/5
B+ Assert yourself to full patrican potential this year Para.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> 1. Nightcralwer
> 2. Enemy
> 3. Guardians of the Galaxy
> 4. Edge of Tomorrow
> ...



2.5/5
Enemy was released is 2013 ffs.



Rapidus said:


> Most likely the final list. I don't really plan on seeing any 2014 movies this week. I mean, I might download a few if I can find the time. So, for the time being, this is my list.
> 
> 1.) Chef
> 2.) Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...







Nordstrom said:


> 1. How to Train your Dragon 2
> 2. Into the Storm
> 3. Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb
> 4. Chef
> 5. Need for Speed






Zinnia said:


> 1. X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 2. Guardians of the Galaxy
> 3. Birdman
> 4. Captain America: Winter Soldier
> 5. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes







Samavarti said:


> The Rover
> Calvary
> The Immigrant
> Boyhood
> ...



5/5 You would make Roger Ebert proud.



Han Solo said:


> 1. The Raid 2
> 2. The Grand Budapest Hotel
> 3. 71
> 4. The Double (fuk u Para)
> ...



2/5
Expand your cinematic mind this year, Han. If not, you will remain a moviebabbie your whole life


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, hopefully Para will have a better list next year.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats on your A++, Rukia; totally deserved it, man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Your list seems pretty good too stunna.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 1, 2015)

I was a joy to grade your list! My only hopes is that the rest of your classmates excel like you boys did *cough* Para *cough*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

Not every Jew gives out a 5/5


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Hopefully he'll show more initiative.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

The worst move I saw last year was The Protector 2.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

I am taking notes. So basically you have to bandwagon oscar bait to get a passing grade. Got it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

> I am taking notes. So basically you have to bandwagon oscar bait to get a passing grade. Got it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I am taking notes. So basically you have to bandwagon oscar bait to get a passing grade. Got it.



my friend understands.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

I am going to shamefully plug my list here: 

But my top five favorites were

5) Guardians of the Galaxy
4) Edge of Tomorrow
3) Walk Among the Tomb Stones
2) Grand Budapest Hotel
1) The Raid 2

I am the uber pleb muthafucka!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Raid 2 was awesome but definitely not moty


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Ayyy lmao.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 2, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> 2/5
> 
> Minor pleb
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Apes
2. Apes
3. Apes
4. Apes
5. Apes


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

vault


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

WS is overrrrrrated


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Gone Girl
2. Grand Budapest Hotel
3. ???
4. ??????
5.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to update my list. I wish I had more time to watch a few of these a second time but such is life.

1. Captain America: Winter Soldier
2. Fury
3. Guardians of the Galaxy
4. The Equalizer
5. The Amazing Spider-Man 2


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Going to update my list. I wish I had more time to watch a few of these a second time but such is life.
> 
> 1.* Captain America: Winter Soldier*
> 2. Fury
> ...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2015)

>this is coming from the guy who thinks Dawn of the Planet Apes is the best movie of 2014.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Nolan is the greatest director of the 21st century. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Where is your list Vault?


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2015)

Rukia   

Fine, will see if I can catch Birdman and nightcrawler tomorrow before creating this list


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2015)

Vault said:


> Rukia
> 
> Fine, will see if I can catch Birdman and nightcrawler tomorrow before creating this list



Seems like list grading is starting to rub off. Good move, Vault. You wouldn't want to make a pleb list right after you dissed Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

i'm gonna rewatch Grand Budapest Hotel and watch Under the Skin today.  So maybe list updates coming.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i'm gonna rewatch Grand Budapest Hotel and watch Under the Skin today.  So maybe list updates coming.



Why Under The Skin? It's really bad. Probably the worst movie I've seen of 2014. Go ahead and watch it and you'll see.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

Nico on that pleb status


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> >this is coming from the guy who thinks Dawn of the Planet Apes is the best movie of 2014.



Certainly better than Winter Soldier.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

2014 was hands down one of the most boring and uneventful years for films, especially on an international scale.

'The Guest' and 'Gone Girl' were like, the two only films that stood out this year.

Everything else was very forgettable.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

not enough MASCULINE or violent films  

Stay mad, nerd


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> 1. Gone Girl
> 2. Grand Budapest Hotel
> 3. ???
> 4. ??????
> 5.



Literally everything sucked this year.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Elysium is the movie of 2014 tbh


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't seen all the recent movies that have been recommended like Interstellar or Birdman but here are my top-5 movies I have seen this year:
1. Edge of Tomorrow
2. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
3. X-Men: Days of Future Past
4. Gone Girl
5. Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZFHE28mQE5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks for sharing, Broly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

You plebs going all out. Do you guys want another week or so to finalise your lists???


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Vault and Para apparently need a couple more days.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> 2014 was hands down one of the most boring and uneventful years for films, especially on an international scale.
> 
> 'The Guest' and 'Gone Girl' were like, the two only films that stood out this year.
> 
> Everything else was very forgettable.



Wow. 2014 was a superb year for cinema. There was a good influx of capefilm and sequels to great movies. The fact that Nolan and Fincher released movies year proved that this year was above average..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

I've extended the voting till 11th January.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm glad that the Guest is getting some love.  It is more than a great soundtrack.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

The Guest was so good

such a surprise


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Soundtrack is goat


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Enno casually throwing around the term GOAT


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

I do sound alot like para


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I do sound alot like para


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 3, 2015)

You guys are the GOAT overraters.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2015)

Whiplash was the best.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope, Birdman was.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I do sound alot like para



Fuck you, Eno


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Fuck you, Eno



Have you posted your list yet?



I'm too Para to go back and check the previous pages.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

No one has Coherence on their list?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

i did post my list


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Why I mentioned that Para wanted a few days.





Parallax said:


> i'm gonna rewatch Grand Budapest Hotel and watch Under the Skin today.  So maybe list updates coming.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2015)

Whiplash > Birdman

Grand Budapest Hotel was great.  Worth watching.

Under the Skin was interesting. Worth watching.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 3, 2015)

I have't seen many films of 2014, but here's my list as it stands:


1. Yellow*
2. X-Men: Days of Future Past
3. The Tale of the Princess Kaguya*
4. Blue Ruin*
5. The Strange Colour of Your Body's Tears*


*these are all 2012 and 2013 films by IMDBs standards, but that's because they were screened at film festivals these years and shit like that. They were not available for us mortal until 2014, at least not in my country. And that's what I am going by.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue Ruin was great too. A nice surprise.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 4, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Blue Ruin was great too. A nice surprise.



Yes, it really was. Grim, gritty and fantastic. Simple, yet smart and superbly written. Was really impressed with the film. And Macon Blair deserved a fucking oscar for his performance. One of the best performances I've ever seen on screen. Don't think I had heard about Macon Blair before watching the film, but as soon as the film was finished the first thing I told myself was that this guy have to get an oscar.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


>


YES THE GUEST WAS AMAZING!

THE SOUNDTRACK!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Ruin was a decent flick. It was a classic American revenge film.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

Coherence was a good film yea


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 4, 2015)

*X-Men Days of Future Past*


Not even a contest.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Blue Ruin was a decent flick. It was a classic American revenge film.



It did well with tension building but the rest felt dragged on.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

x5exotic said:


> *X-Men Days of Future Past*
> 
> 
> Not even a contest.



Said no one ever


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 4, 2015)

Said everyone except some fegz


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 4, 2015)

It appears to me that the voting for the best films of the year is split into two categories: comic book-based movies and non-comic book-based movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> It appears to me that the voting for the best films of the year is split into two categories: comic book-based movies and non-comic book-based movies.



Not really. Vote for whatever you want.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 4, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Not really. Vote for whatever you want*....and we'll judge you for it*.


Fixed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

No one's judged anyone at all. Most of the regulars rib on each other. That's not gonna change.


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)

I like it extra ribbed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

I felt cheated with Days of the Future past. Best part of the movie was the apocalypse teaser.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 5, 2015)

That's only because you like shit like Wolverine Origins.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

The best movie of the year was:



As in Whiplash.

Whiplash was the best movie of the year.

Whiplash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Hated the wolverine movies too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

Days of Future Past was mediocre.

Not even the best CBM of the year.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

Whiplash is the only big thing I regret not having seen yet.

Other stuff like Birdman I don't really want to.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Whiplash is the only big thing I regret not having seen yet.
> 
> Other stuff like Birdman I don't really want to.



Whiplash and Leviathan are two films I can't seem to find.

Give Birdman a try, it's not as annoying as it looks.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

Why it doesn't look that good and its casting doesn't actually suit the story it is telling.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Why it doesn't look that good and its casting doesn't actually suit the story it is telling.


1) I've heard that it _is_ good from people I trust

2) Besides vague ideas of the premise, I don't even know what the story is; from what I do know, that does not seem to be the case.

:byakuya


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2015)

I have never been a huge movie guy (have been told to be really picky so I rarely see bad ones unless my hands are forced) and \don't get to watching many movies (haven't seen a lot of ones that people have recommended over the years). But I have seen a good 12 or 13 this year (a few older ones), but out of the 2014 ones:

1. Nightcrawler - I can't think of anything really bad with this movie, from the character study/performance, the neo-noir aspects, creepiness and dark side/satire of the TV news/journalism, the intensity, dark comedy, the direction and contrasts of society, cinematography, story-telling/dialogue, soundtrack, no wasted moments; it was just an excellent all-around movie, and my favourite of the year for sure. 

Definitely the best Gyllenhaal performance and he has had a lot of good ones. People say he had some bad ones as well but from what I have seen he delivers: this one, Prisoners, End of Watch, Source Code, Zodiac, October Sky, Donnie Darko (didn't really like this movie much though).  I remember reading people comparing Gyllenhaal's performance to De Niro's from the Taxi Driver (one of my all-time faves) and I can see why

2. The Guest - this was my most anticipated of the year and it delivered, one of the best soundtracks I have heard, great build-ups, tension, great action sequences, was a lot funngier than I thought it would be. Didn't know who Dan Stevens was before this, but he was great in it

3. Captain America: The Winter Soldier - longtime Bucky supporter in me couldn't leave it out, but it is genuinely my favourite comic book movie in a long time. Great action in it, kept it simple for the most part and felt a lot better than most those types of movies

4: The Rover - biggest surprise, didn't pick to see this one and thought it would suck. It was violent, intense, bleak, and the soundtrack probably isn't the best in a vacuum but it complimented the scenes in the movie well. The story is carried by the two main characters (forgot their names), the contrasts/inner struggles, and the atmosphere. Going by the ratings I have seen online, I would say it is underrated

5: Jodorowsky's Dune (does this count as 2014? If not, then Raid 2)


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 5, 2015)

1. Whiplash
2. Guardians of the Galaxy
3. Nightcrawler
4. Imitation Game
5. Captain America

Honorable mentions: Edge of tomorrow, The Guest, Snowpiercer


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ten Films I enjoyed the most in 2014:

Whiplash
The Guest
The Raid 2
Captain America Winter Soldier
Interstellar
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
The Grand Budapest Hotel
Edge of Tomorrow
Guardians of the Galaxy
Lego Movie

Special Mention:

Jodorowsky's Dune


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

Only problem I had with Birdman was it's ending.

Other then that, it was perfect.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 5, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Only problem I had with Birdman was it's ending.
> 
> Other then that, it was perfect.


I enjoyed the final 30 seconds. It was my favorite shot of the film.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is my real list 

1)Whiplash
1)Nightcrawler
3)Gone Girl 
4)The Double 
5)Grand Budapest 

Now the question is who put in the best performance? This is J.K Simmons vs Gyllenhaal easily, Fiennes came near though. I honestly can't pick, both were fantastic. Jack Gyllenhaal continues to impress me though, dude has fantastic range I'm really surprised he continues to show different sides it's great. But that virtuoso performance by Simmons doe  that was fantastic. This truly was the year of the bad guy  most of the main characters in these films are fucking bad people  

Thinking about it, Simmons and Gyllenhaal characters are actually quite similar in a lot of ways. They have singular goal and they will do whatever it takes to achieve that no matter the collateral damage. This year has been great guys 

To round out the top 10 I guess 


6)The Guest
7)The Raid 2 
8)The Winter Soldier 
9)Chef (This film actually surprised!) 
10)Lego movie

Haven't seen Birdman mind you.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 6, 2015)

1) Guardians of the Galaxy
2) Mockingjay Part I
3) The Winter Soldier
4) The Hobbit Part III
5) Divergent

Haven't watched many movies, so that's it, more or less. Can't remember much of the older movies, but I guess that's accurate enough.
The Hobbit disappointed me, so that's why it's so low. I might have enjoyed Divergent more than it, but meh, let's leave it like that.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 6, 2015)

> 9)Chef (This film actually surprised!)



It was one of those movies that you didn't expect to be as good as it was.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Here is my real list
> 
> 1)Whiplash
> 1)Nightcrawler
> ...



Chef is awesome.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Here is my real list
> 
> 1)Whiplash
> 1)Nightcrawler
> ...



You would be better off if you left it at top 5.


----------



## Varg (Jan 6, 2015)

1.Boyhood
2.Winter Sleep 
3.Ida
4.Blind 
5.Gone Girl 

Haven't managed to watch Whiplash,Leviathan or Birdman though so list might change a bit.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 6, 2015)

Saw Whiplash last night. Def number 1 for me now.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 1) I've heard that it _is_ good from people I trust
> 
> 2) Besides vague ideas of the premise, I don't even know what the story is; from what I do know, that does not seem to be the case.



It's "objectively" well made, but the plot didn't interest me.
So I can't in good conscious say it's great nor bad.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterscout, the age of the girl in your ava?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Good list Vault.  I admit that I haven't seen Whiplash yet though.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Masterscout, the age of the girl in your ava?



young enough


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

You need to see it man, fantastic film. 

J.K Simmons or Gyllenhaal. Both deserve to win


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Saw Whiplash last night. Def number 1 for me now.


That's what I've been saying.

I think J.K Simmons delivered a more powerful performance than Gyllenhaal.

Also the girl in Masterpiece's Avatar is like 15/16 years old. Elle Fanning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> You need to see it man, fantastic film.
> 
> J.K Simmons or Gyllenhaal. Both deserve to win


Can you believe performances like those don't get any accolades, but Sandra Bullock wins all of the awards for The Blind Side?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

White guilt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't see a top 5 list from your Tari.  All I saw was one vote for Whiplash.  I think Para had a point when he said we shouldn't count votes if people can't even come up with 5 films.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Can you believe performances like those don't get any accolades, but Sandra Bullock wins all of the awards for The Blind Side?



I didnt bother seeing films like The Help and The Blind side  Never will i watch that bullshit. The same people who laud such garbage are the same who will say a film like 12 years is trying to guilt trip white people  

 Im sad Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't see those either.  But I loved this poster from the Help.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

BBC played The help on Christmas Eve or Christmas day


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

BBC will never play 12 Years A Slave.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

That speech at the end of Nightcrawler is hilarious.  When Jake tells his new recruits that he will never ask them to do anything that he wouldn't do himself.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That speech at the end of Nightcrawler is hilarious.  When Jake tells his new recruits that he will never ask them to do anything that he wouldn't do himself.



Hahahaha yeah I found that part hilarious 

Am I the only one who was happy when that kid got offed? I certainly was, you dont ry bite the hand that feeds you  No honour in that fucking kid, he was told to name a price he named it, now he is trying to recant on the original deal? for half? Pfft he got what he deserves


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought he was sort of a silly unbelievable character.  Was one of the weaker elements of the film in my opinion.  So I probably smiled when he got shot to death.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2015)

He was a weak link for me as well, annoying kid. He even got promoted yet wanted half?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

I did a list already.



tari101190 said:


> Ten Films I enjoyed the most in 2014:
> 
> Whiplash
> The Guest
> ...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 6, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> That's what I've been saying.
> 
> I think J.K Simmons delivered a more powerful performance than Gyllenhaal.
> 
> Also the girl in Masterpiece's Avatar is like 15/16 years old. Elle Fanning.



I know man, Simmons' performance and the movie in general was masterful. I watched it with very high expectations because the film was being hyped everywhere and it still exceeded my expectations. And what an ending man, its hard to believe that the director of the film is a rookie. 



			
				Vault said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who was happy when that kid got offed? I certainly was, you dont ry bite the hand that feeds you  No honour in that fucking kid, he was told to name a price he named it, now he is trying to recant on the original deal? for half? Pfft he got what he deserves



lol I was sad man. That kid really reminded me of somebody I know. And I was caught completely off guard, I really didn't expect that to happen.

I'm glad many people here appreciate The Guest. I watched it and I absolutely loved it. Then, I showed it to a couple of my friends and they all thought it was average


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

The Guest was beautiful. I listened to the writer/director/producer talking in some podcasts about developing the project.

The soundtrack is #1.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

A lot of us liked You're Next and expected the Guest to be good.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Hobbit battle of five armies
2. X-Men Days of Future Past
3. Captain America and the Winter Soldier
4. Amazing Spiderman 2
5. Intersteller


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

Changed my vote to incude Locke(fuk u Para). It was nice knowing you Gone Girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

I really wanted to have seen Winter Sleep, Leviathan and Whiplash, but anyway from the stuff I've seen my list is as follows:

1. Whiplash
2. Nightcrawler
3. Birdman
4. The Double
5. Grand Budapest Hotel

Not a stellar year or anything but good nonetheless. I think there was something missing for me on the drama front.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2015)

this was a great year you terrible hater smfh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Last year was better for me. That's all. You can't really claim this year will go down in history or anything. 2012 and 2013 were more satisfactory. Obviously this on a subjective level. Noone has to agree with me.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

Eno has been in full hate mode for a while.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2015)

i mean 

you're wrong, but that's ok


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

Enno hating on 2014 

I don't remember 2013 at all


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

2013 had Spring Breakers doe


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice try Enno


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Good list Ennoea.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Last year was better for me. That's all. You can't really claim this year will go down in history or anything. 2012 and 2013 were more satisfactory. Obviously this on a subjective level. Noone has to agree with me.



I thought 2013 was much better as well


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

You know you dun fucked up when masterscout agrees with you Enno


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

You would know 


Vault said:


> I was gonna mention how Stunnas list was legit. But now that I see it's almost identical to masterblackness, fuck your list lil homie


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

Touch?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Changed my vote to incude Locke(fuk u Para). It was nice knowing you Gone Girl.





**


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2015)

1. Whiplash
2. Calvary
3. Grand Budapest Hotel
4. Interstellar

tho I still need to watch a lot of stuff that might make a chance like Birdman, Nightcrawler, Under the Skin, Gone Girl and Inherent Vice

I've seen some more but stuff like The Hobbit and GotG doesn't deserve to be in a best of list


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 10, 2015)

Locke & Calvary was great too.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Took The Guest out for Boyhood


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I really wanted to have seen Winter Sleep, Leviathan and Whiplash, but anyway from the stuff I've seen my list is as follows:
> 
> 1. Nightcrawler
> 2. Birdman
> ...



Ida was actually my original choice for the first spot, but then i saw it was released on 2013.

Also i agree last year was better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Ida is 2013?? Damn. I might amend it.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 11, 2015)

1. Interstellar
2. Godzilla
3. The theory of everything
4. Doraemon - stand by me
5 The Lego movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Voting is over. Fuck yo couches. 

I'll have the top films up asap


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

1)Gone Girl
2)Night Crawler
3)The Guest
4)Rise of the Planet of the Apes
5)Captain America Winter Soldier


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Gone Girl going to win.

Fuckers forgetting Grand Budapest.

smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

I was going to make my list after seeing Budapest and Birdman, but oh well.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was going to make my list after seeing Budapest and Birdman, but oh well.



It wouldn't have been on your list, I promise you.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

I didn't forget


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It wouldn't have been on your list, I promise you.



Probably not, but I was legitimately interested in Birdman.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2015)

so far my top 5 are:

1.Citizenfour
2.Birdman
3.Whiplash
4.Boyhood
5.NightCrawler


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2015)

right now for me the top3 2015 is :  (in no order)

- Mad Max
- Ant-Man (used to be AoU)
- Jurassic World


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2015)

uh this is a 2014 thread


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

So Far

1 - Mad Max Fury Road
2 - Ex Machina
3 - Kingsman


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So Far
> 
> 1 - Mad Max Fury Road
> 2 - Ex Machina
> *3 - Kingsman*



What a shit year


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 2, 2015)

Mad Max basically.


----------



## PyroJack (Aug 10, 2015)

1) Gone Girl
2) Whiplash
3) The Babadook
4) Interstellar
5) Chef


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

Interstellar, The Guest, and Whiplash are 2014 films.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2015)

Top 5 so far:

Straight Outta Compton
Mad Max Fury Road
Ex Machina
Diary of a Teenage Girl
Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## TGM (Aug 31, 2015)

Current Top 10 of the Year:

1. Inside Out
2. It Follows
3. Mad Max: Fury Road
4. San Andreas
5. Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation
6. Ex Machina
7. Magic Mike XXL
8. Maggie
9. Kingsman: The Secret Service
10. The Man From U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

I want to know if people are ready to revisit 2014 and admit that Edge of Tomorrow was one of the better films that came out.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I want to know if people are ready to revisit 2014 and admit that Edge of Tomorrow was one of the better films that came out.


Yes it was one of the better action sci-fi films of 2014. It was great.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 10, 2015)

The Avengers Age Of Ultron is best movie of this year.


----------



## TGM (Sep 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I want to know if people are ready to revisit 2014 and admit that Edge of Tomorrow was one of the better films that came out.



It made my Top 5 of 2014 at least.


----------



## TGM (Sep 11, 2015)

TriumphantGeorge said:


> The Avengers Age Of Ultron is best movie of this year.



Not even in my Top 25 anymore so far.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

No doubt Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015) is best movie.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

I like X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014) Movie


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 8, 2015)

As of October 7th, 2015 I have to say "Mad Max: Fury Road" is my favorite so far.  I love movies set in post apocalyptic worlds.

Although, I haven't seen "The Martian" yet so my opinion may change once that happens.  I also love a good sci-fi movie set in space!


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

i like these movies

1. Gone Girl
2. Nightcrawler
3. The Double
4. Boyhood
5. Enemy


----------



## TGM (Oct 24, 2015)

Thinking this is what my current Top 10 of the year looks like. Not 100% on the ordering for some of these just yet, but whatever:

1. Inside Out
2. It Follows
3. Steve Jobs
4. Mad Max: Fury Road
5. Crimson Peak
6. San Andreas
7. Clouds of Sils Maria
8. Magic Mike XXL
9. Sicario
10. Ex Machina


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

I loved Jurassic park. Heh, judge me. 
Waterworld as beautiful.


----------

